# Zona Sur de La Paz - Bolivia



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Generalmente hemos visto fotos del centro de La Paz con sus edificios altos amontonados ó del extenso barrio pobre de El Alto ó de los cerros nevados pero sin casas... Los barrios más exclusivos de La Paz quedan hacia el sur de la ciudad,entre ellos,los más conocidos son Calacoto y Achumani. Son barrios principalmente de casas tanto modernas como casonas antiguas,aunque en los últimos años se han construído edificios de viviendas (no tan altos como los del centro de La Paz)...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Se supone que ésas son fotos de los barrios más exclusivos de La Paz? Si exclusividad quiere decir tener cercos perimétricos horribles, casas sin tarrajear y problemas de los residentes con los colores de las viviendas, entonces de hecho que ése es el barrio más exclusivo de la capital boliviana...

No, en serio, la única foto bonita para mí ha sido la segunda... Del resto de imágenes, tranquilamente pueden hacerlas pasar como fotos de cualquier barrio clasemediero de cualquier ciudad. Pensaba ver más, tratándose de mapamundista y su afán de hacernos ver cuán atrasada anda Lima a comparación de las demás ciudades de la región... En fin.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Más fotos*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*No entiendo el porqué de tanta furia !!!!*

Yibrail : 
Lo pongo en negritas porque "el afán"... de hacer ver lo "atrasada" que está Lima ????.... me apena tus conceptos y lo que menos deseo es polemizar... por alguna razón que no logro entender,me tienes una furia... realmente inexplicable,siendo yo uno de los foristas que me preocupo a full por Lima-Callao y que siempre estoy buscando algún dato importante para realzar a nuestra ciudad... sino allí tienes a Lía,Bruno,Limanidad,etc,etc. que bien podrán decir que yo soy si...un afanoso en realzar Lima y no de hundirla...lo que pasa es que al parecer tú no deseas ver barrios bonitos en otras ciudades... eso me dá que pensar... y el hecho que existan barrios bonitos en otros países latinoamericanos para nada desmerecen a Lima... es más,las preciosas Casas Tudor que tanto amo de Lima,dificilmente se ven en otras ciudades latinoamericanas,acá tienes una prueba de lo que tanto me preocupo por Lima... La Punta,es un barrio peninsular,que dificilmente lo puedas ver en otra ciudad latinoamericana... así que por favor te lo pido,antes de arremeter tu "antipatía" hacia mi persona... una antipatía realmente absurda e infantil,ya que tú como chalaco que eres,has podido apreciar los numerosos threads que le he dedicado al Callao y distritos vecinos y ni que decir de tu colegio Salesiano,que siempre me he expresado super bien de su estructura y su más que maravillosa iglesia... Por favor,deja tus infantilismos a un lado y no sigas con la onda que "yo detesto Lima"...si la detestara...mira no gastaría ni mi tiempo ni mi dinero en hacer threads..no te parece ???... Vane,por favor,no borres éste post,porque deseo que sirva como recordatorio a Yibrail,que sus percepciones hacia mi persona están totalmente equivocadas... por último,qué de malo tiene que La Paz tenga barrios bonitos ???? es un pecado ???...es algo injusto ???... un inocente thread que "paga pato" por una concepción errada de un forista... 


YibrailMizrahi said:


> Se supone que ésas son fotos de los barrios más exclusivos de La Paz? Si exclusividad quiere decir tener cercos perimétricos horribles, casas sin tarrajear y problemas de los residentes con los colores de las viviendas, entonces de hecho que ése es el barrio más exclusivo de la capital boliviana...
> 
> No, en serio, la única foto bonita para mí ha sido la segunda... Del resto de imágenes, tranquilamente pueden hacerlas pasar como fotos de cualquier barrio clasemediero de cualquier ciudad. Pensaba ver más, tratándose de mapamundista y* su afán de hacernos ver cuán atrasada anda Lima a comparación de las demás ciudades de la región... En fin.*


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Se supone que ésas son fotos de los barrios más exclusivos de La Paz? Si exclusividad quiere decir tener cercos perimétricos horribles, casas sin tarrajear y problemas de los residentes con los colores de las viviendas, entonces de hecho que ése es el barrio más exclusivo de la capital boliviana...
> 
> No, en serio, la única foto bonita para mí ha sido la segunda... Del resto de imágenes, tranquilamente pueden hacerlas pasar como fotos de cualquier barrio clasemediero de cualquier ciudad. Pensaba ver más, tratándose de mapamundista y su afán de hacernos ver cuán atrasada anda Lima a comparación de las demás ciudades de la región... En fin.


Creo que para escribir y comer pescado ay que tener mucho cuidado, tendrias que estar en la paz para opinar mas objetivamente, ademas nadie dijo que la paz la perfeccion plasmada en una ciudad, ademas toma en cuenda que la paz no sobrepasa los 2 millones de habitantes si no me equivoco, me parece que eres bastante injusto en tus comentarios y puedes dañar suceptibilidades. Ademas la mayoria de personas que no conocen la paz se an sorprendido gratamente como ya emos visto en el foro.


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Gracia miraflorino por tus fotos estan muy buenas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Si alguna vez me he expresado mal de Lima...*

ya sea por casonas descuidadas,calles rotas,mal ornato,etc,etc... es porque precisamente a uno le duele cuando lo que ama no anda bien.... si fuera indiferente a la ciudad,no me importaría un comino si está sucia,limpia,fea ó bonita... simplemente sería indiferente a todo... pero como realmente me importa y la quiero,porque prácticamente casi todos mis antepasados han nacido en Lima (no lo digo ni con orgullo ni con aires de superioridad,pero quizás sea uno de los pocos foristas en que casi todos mis antecesores han sido limeños y no tengo parientes fuera de Lima,salvo unos pocos primos de unos primos mios).... es por eso,por la ciudad que ha visto nacer a mis abuelos,bisabuelos,tatarabuelos y choznos... obviamente no puedo tenerle ni indiferencia ni desapego...


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

me gusta mucho el entorno de La Paz, el cielo sus montañas, uno de los mas hermosos que he visto. 

Las fotos que veo de esa zona urbanizada estan mostras y ojala como ciudad se desarrolle mejor


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

hermoso !!!!!!!, me gustaria q Cajamarca o Huancayo tenga zonas como estas











:cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que lindas fotos, más y más recuerdos de mi viaje a la Paz en el año 2006  seguramente la ciudad ya cambio  tengo que regresar para ver como esta ahora, pero la zona del sur es estupenda 

Tienen fotos desde el Mirador? o del puente de las Americas? es muy bonita esa zona


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Qué buena tanda de fotos, como lo puse en otro thread sobre La Paz, parece un Huancayo super-desarrollado, y lo digo porque evidentemente a las ciudades de la sierra peruana les falta desarrollar más y porque también hay muchas similitudes ... lo que si es evidente es que a nivel municipal las ciudades bolivianas están mucho mejor administradas que las peruanas.


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

E S P E C T A C U L A R ! ! !, No imagine ni en mis ideas mas remotas a la Paz de esa manera, Gracias Miraflorino por mostrarnos esas fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve muy bien esta zona de La Paz, en una edifición de la revista Arkinka salió un montón de casas recontra chéveres de La Paz, muy pajas, supongo que son de esta zona.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Hermosas fotos Dodi - Miraflorino. La primera foto parece un pueblo europeo al que han aplicado colores con fotoshop, jaja. En general lindos barrios, de una arquitectura y un entorno diferente al de la costa peruana a la que muchos estamos acostumbrados.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Yo los barrios mas acomodados de La Paz me los he caminado a pie varias veces ya años atras, el sector para clase media o alta de La Paz es chiquito, calculo que en area quizas sea como decir Lince con JesusMaria lo que si me llamaba la atencion es la clase de gente que los habita, hay un ambiente algo europeo por que la gente anda bien vestida con abrigos para fria que en Lima rarisima vez he visto que alguien use, a mi La Paz no me gusta, El Alto es una Juliaca grande, es una ciudad que para una persona que quiera vivir en un ambiente algo agradable no creo que guste a menos que por trabajo tenga que vivir alli, sera por eso que Cochabamba y santa Cruz tengan barrios residenciales mejores que cualquier ciudad peruana a excepcion de Lima.


----------



## apocaliptico666 (Nov 6, 2007)

que rabia me da ver estas fotos y que peru no tenga barrios asi y bolivia si.
porqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:bash:
alguien me puede decir por que?

por que en bolivia hay barrios asi y en el peru no?


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

bonitos barrios paceños,, cualquiera se puede confundir y pensar que no es sudamerica y mucho menos bolivia,,, no he visto barrios parecidos en mi pais ni en lima,,, sera por los techos coloridos tipo suecia a dos aguas, y las casas al estilo americano

gracias miraflorino por las fotos


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Esos barrios estan o estaban (mucha gente se marcha) habitados en gran parte por gente de origen europeo con habitos elegantes, actualmente un % importante de esos barrios son habitados por extranjeros, veo que construyen en las pendientes, ya no hay sitio, es bien chica la parte de La Paz por donde vale la pena circular.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bonito.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x las fotos Miraflorino, la verdad que no tenìa la mìnima idea de esta parte de La Paz, se ve bien, me llama la atenciòn los cerros a su alrededor. Salu2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Y a qué se dedicarían esos europeos de hábitos elegantes?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La accidentada geografía alrededor con las casas abajo se ve bien.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Estee ... tampoco es para que te de rabia eso ...*

... mas que lamentarnos lo que debemos hacer es ponernos TODOS las pilas ... ¡¡¡ si se puede !!!



apocaliptico666 said:


> que rabia me da ver estas fotos y que peru no tenga barrios asi y bolivia si.
> porqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:bash:
> *alguien me puede decir por que?
> 
> por que en bolivia hay barrios asi y en el peru no ?*


En este post anterior al tuyo sin querer te respondo ... 



Tyrone said:


> Qué buena tanda de fotos, como lo puse en otro thread sobre La Paz, parece un Huancayo super-desarrollado, y lo digo porque evidentemente a las ciudades de la sierra peruana les falta desarrollar más y porque también hay muchas similitudes ... *lo que si es evidente es que a nivel municipal las ciudades bolivianas están mucho mejor administradas que las peruanas.*


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Se supone que ésas son fotos de los barrios más exclusivos de La Paz? Si exclusividad quiere decir tener cercos perimétricos horribles, casas sin tarrajear y problemas de los residentes con los colores de las viviendas, entonces de hecho que ése es el barrio más exclusivo de la capital boliviana...
> 
> No, en serio, la única foto bonita para mí ha sido la segunda... Del resto de imágenes, tranquilamente pueden hacerlas pasar como fotos de cualquier barrio clasemediero de cualquier ciudad. Pensaba ver más, tratándose de mapamundista y su afán de hacernos ver cuán atrasada anda Lima a comparación de las demás ciudades de la región... En fin.



Para comenzar La Paz, no es Lima, ni Santiago o Bogota, es La Paz, una ciudad de menos de 2 millones de habitantes...La zonas mas exclusivas de La Paz, no son tan grandes con los de otras capitales Sudamericanas, también por que no existe la cantidad de ricos de otras capitales.....


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Sobre el aire Europeo de la zona sur de La Paz, es totalmente cierto, yo cuando viví ahí lo vi...Es mas se nota bastante la influencia europea en su arquitectura, incluso mas que en otras capitales sudamericanas incluyendo Lima.....Sobre la moda europea que se usa bastante en esa zona de la ciudad, de los abrigos, etc, es por el clima que es muy frió lo que favorece esa clase de moda, además de las grandes influencias culturales europeas de la zona sur....Yo cuando viví ahí estudie en un Colegio Alemán, el Mariscal Braum, y no era raro ver en las calles a personas hablando en Alemán o Ingles y no eran precisamente turistas.....La Paz fue un refugio para europeos, sobre todo Alemanes antes, durante y después de la segunda guerra mundial, cuando ningún país le quería abrir las puertas, Bolivia y La Paz lo hicieron....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una preguntita estas fotos son actuales o son de algunos añitos atras?


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

siempre tendemos a la comparacion...
lo q es cierto , es q no tenemos una ciudad en la sierra de la magnitud de la Paz.
pero Arequipa va a muy buenos pasos,,lo de Huaraz es lamentable..teniendo tan hermozo entorno.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Definitivamente, viendo esas fotos me he dado cuenta que no me gustaría vivir en la sierra (entre montañas); por más que la zona sea hermoza.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, no hay que ser mezquinos con La Paz, hay que reconocer que tiene barrios muy bonitos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Me gustan esas fotos de la Paz, bonito entorno. No sé para cuando... pero soy de la idea que se debería crear un subforo más para el resto del mundo. Creo que así estaría aun mas ordenado el foro y se podría apreciar mucho mejor valiosos threads de foristas de distintas partes, bueno espero que en algun momento esta idea sea bien recibida.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Dodi que lindas casas en La Paz, parecen fotos de Europa. Preciosas tus fotos.*


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


>


que buena foto!!!! con la imagen del paisaje por atras


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Es muy bonito el barrio, adorable, casi pintoresco. Tan latinoamericano.
La Paz es una ciudad realmente muy bonita, tiene cosas preciosas como su centro historico y varias otras zonas como las mostradas aqui.

Sobre las comparaciones, evitemoslas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

rafo18 said:


> Muy buenas fotos, no hay que ser mezquinos con La Paz, hay que reconocer que tiene barrios muy bonitos.


Completamente de acuerdo, es una ciudad capital de un estado y como tal cuenta con lo mismo que cuentan cualquier metrópoli latinoamericana


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

bonitas fotos, Me gusta esta Zona,, nada que envidria le a las mejores barrios de cualquier otra capital sudamexiscana


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Muy buen Thread... realmente he quedado sorprendido, ademas q hay mas imagenes en el sub-foro boliviano super buenas


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Se ve ordenada, me gusta.*


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Impresionante geografía, los barrios también, parecen bastante apacibles, pero mientras más llamativo pueda resultar a la mayoría la conformación urbana del lugar a mi me causa una mayor impresión su entorno, sería talvez un paraíso para un paleontólogo, ver esas formaciones rocosas donde se dejan ver tan marcadas las edades geológicas, tal vez un meganeuron del pérmico, tal vez un euplocephalus del jurásico esperen ser desenterrados.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Aedus said:


> Hermosas fotos Dodi - Miraflorino. La primera foto parece un pueblo europeo al que han aplicado colores con fotoshop, jaja. En general lindos barrios, de una arquitectura y un entorno diferente al de la costa peruana a la que muchos estamos acostumbrados.


Y es que la mayoría de gente que habita esas zonas tiene ascendencia europea, muy lógico que tengan influencias culturales que se ven reflejadas a todo ámbito, la arquitectura no escapa a ello.



EFRACO said:


> Yo los barrios mas acomodados de La Paz me los he caminado a pie varias veces ya años atras, el sector para clase media o alta de La Paz es chiquito, calculo que en area quizas sea como decir Lince con JesusMaria lo que si me llamaba la atencion es la clase de gente que los habita, hay un ambiente algo europeo por que la gente anda bien vestida con abrigos para fria que en Lima rarisima vez he visto que alguien use, a mi La Paz no me gusta, El Alto es una Juliaca grande, es una ciudad que para una persona que quiera vivir en un ambiente algo agradable no creo que guste a menos que por trabajo tenga que vivir alli, sera por eso que Cochabamba y santa Cruz tengan barrios residenciales mejores que cualquier ciudad peruana a excepcion de Lima.


También es bastante lógico que La Paz teniendo una extensión creo 4 veces menor a Lima y estando a un nivel de desarrollo similar, tenga zonas exclusivas mucho más pequeñas, lo mismo para la gente que habita dichas zonas, no ha de sorprender a nadie que en toda Latinoamérica gente de ascendencia europea sean quienes tienen un mejor nivel de vida que el común ciudadano de su respectivo país, eso es un común denominador latinoamericano.



Limeñito said:


> ¿Y a qué se dedicarían esos europeos de hábitos elegantes?


¿A qué crees? Deben practicar el calcio, comer harto queso con vino y en octubre harta chela con embutidos, tomar el te bien puntual a la tarde y ser bastantes liberales en el sexo.

Ah si, además de contar malos chistes, digamos, un humor sofisticado.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Universidad Católica Boliviana en la Zona Sur*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## r.lifzer (Jun 16, 2008)

Lindas fotos Miraflorino!

En esa zona que esta el Colégio Aleman verdad? Tengo una amiga que vive ai y va a ese cole.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Como quita el estigma mal impuesto por nuestra ideologia de que Bolivia es un pais atrazado, cuando es tan lindo como Peru y todos los paises de Sud America...... O hay alguno feo o poco desarrollado???? No hay ninguno......

Vivi alli 6 años y quede impresionado de su realidad, su gente, decepcionado por la gran diferencia entre ricos y pobres (Como en todo sitio) pero mas crudo en el Altiplano.... 
Y desde que pude me dedique enteramente a mostrarlo al mundo, y que mejor herramienta que SSC para ello.......

Doy gracias a Dios y al mundo por haber vivido en Cochabamba y haber nacido en mi querido Chimbote.....


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hermosa esa zona de La Paz, me gustaria que haya más señalización en las pistas y carteles de transito, mejorar más la urbanidad de la zona.


----------



## willms (Jun 25, 2008)

muy bonita ciudad, me encantan esas casas, siempre me han gustado....y amanecer con el sol en la mañana...........muy bueno...!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Calacoto*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

HERMOSO MIRAFLORINO!!!! Gratamente sorprendido por la Paz.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Ohhhhhh muy buenos ángulos de La Paz!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo también he quedado sorprendido, muy bonita esa zona, me gusta mucho.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Me gustan esas fotos de la Paz, bonito entorno. *No sé para cuando... pero soy de la idea que se debería crear un subforo más para el resto del mundo. *Creo que así estaría aun mas ordenado el foro y se podría apreciar mucho mejor valiosos threads de foristas de distintas partes, bueno espero que en algun momento esta idea sea bien recibida.


+ 1


----------



## varayoc1967 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yo he visitado La Paz y me parecio una ciudad muy linda con un entorno natural dificil de encontrar en otra ciudad del mundo. Sus calles inclinadas y la impredicibilidad de su clima la hacen aun mas linda y eso sin mencionar la amabilida de su gente.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Me han dicho que la Zona Sur de La Paz es super tranquilo para vivir...ademas que cerca esta el colegio americano que dicen que es una maravilla. La verdad me gusta La Paz se ve bonita.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

CARAY que contraste de esa zona de La Paz con el resto de la ciudad sino conociera la paz y bolivia en general diria que parece chile ... La paz es una ciudad de contrastes fuertes igual que cualquier ciudad de peru ... como dicen en bolivia somos la misma papa cortada en dos...

pero como siempre a algunos les encanta crusificarse y autoflagelarse comparandose ... nada que ver primero conozcan luego hablen


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

A mi tambien me sorprendio mucho esta zona de La Paz. Voy a pasar la pagina para compartir con Uds. unas fotos que puse en el Foro Boliviano


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Zona Sur de La Paz


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Simplemente impresionante. Esos edificios, al lado de las montañas, quedan como construcciones minúsculas.

Hermosas fotos.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

muy linda la zona sur de la paz, y el entorno wow simplemente espectacular


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La geografía alrededor es impresionante.


----------



## prymeth (Dec 8, 2009)

muy lindas fotos, pero no son de los barrios mas exclusivos de La Paz.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*Muy diferente al Alto.*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Freed said:


> *Muy diferente al Alto.*


Y al centro tambien XD!!!


----------



## jjrge96 (Sep 7, 2009)

ya cambio el concepto que tenia por La Paz, bien por los bolivianos


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

buenas fotos, he estado un par de veces por la paz y no di con esos barrios, la siguiente vuelta ire por allá, al sur dices? habrá un hotel por ahi


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Freed said:


> *Muy diferente al Alto.*


Claro, así como San Miguel y Magdalena son muy diferentes a Villa El Salvador, de la misma forma esas zonas de La Paz son muy diferentes al Alto.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve recontra bien la zona residencial con las casitas.. pero en zonas ya más densas le falto una mejor planificación urbana


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Preconceptos que todos tenemos y debemos erradicar...*

Esta sincera apreciación de JJRGE96 se dá en todos nosotros...muchas veces idealizamos ciudades creyendo que por ser primermundistas no tienen focos de pobreza ó zonas feas ó mendigos y otra veces creemos que algunas ciudades tercermundistas son pobres en su totalidad.. Es bueno siempre "mostrar la otra cara de la realidad".. La Paz tiene barrios residenciales preciosos que no tiene porque envidiarle a ninguna ciudad del mundo... 


jjrge96 said:


> ya cambio el concepto que tenia por La Paz, bien por los bolivianos


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

me agrada mucho esas residensiales junto a esa geologia, parece pintado por acuarela.. tiene un entorno semejante al valle de moquegua exepto por los edificios y las residensiales.


----------



## Rя (May 23, 2008)

que buen thread, lejos bolivia es el pais al que mas ha cambiado mi forma de verlo desde que estoy en skyscrapercity.. la paz es una ciudad bastante bonita, tiene sus partes malas como todas pero realmente me gusta mucho y su entorno tambien.

salu2.


----------



## Robert.Ch (Aug 15, 2009)

Que bonita zonas tenia La Paz, y esa geografia con cerros rocosos al rededor de las zonas urbana debe ser casi unica en el mundo. Sin duda a través de skycraper ha cambiado mi manera de ver a Bolivia, aun no conozco este lindo pais pero por las fotos he visto lo bonito que tienen ciudades como La Paz, Cochambamba y Santa Cruz. Definitivamente tomare a Bolivia como uno de mis próximos destinos turísticos...


----------

